

What analysts should ask Apple - joshstaiger
http://www.macworld.com/article/145846/2010/01/analystquestions.html

======
gr366
This was one of the most thorough Apple articles I've read in a long, long
time. It demonstrated a really strong grasp of the way Apple runs their
business and how they decide what information to share and how they share it.
The advice was sound and analysts would do well to pay attention to it. Sure,
some of it is catering to the types of questions Apple _wants_ to be asked,
but the suggestions of asking about security measures and the App Store review
system are both within bounds and highly relevant.

------
philwelch
"The analysts are supposed to tell their clients what this currently-non-
existent product means for Apple’s bottom line throughout the rest of this
fiscal year, and they have no more clue than you do about whether it exists or
what it does. They have better sources than you do (reporters, executives at
lots of companies, manufacturing contacts in east Asia), but most of them
aren’t trained as investigative journalists. They’re biz whizzes."

Hey...I just figured out what we can do with all the unemployed investigative
journalists when the newspapers collapse!

------
toisanji
in other words, there is almost no new information you can pull out of apple
besides what they decide to say.

~~~
jballanc
What company _does_ allow you to pull out information that they didn't already
decide to say?

...correction:

What _well run_ company allows you to pull out information that they didn't
already decide to say?

